

Show HN: My weekend project - NewsMap - mhlakhani
http://newsmap.mhlakhani.com/

======
mehrshad
First off, great concept. Always wanted to see a better version of
<http://www.world-newspapers.com> to get a local perspective on international
events.

However, I'm noticing some errors in matching sites to locales, e.g. US > CA >
Fillmore (San Francisco Downtown) maps to the San Luis Obispo times.

Also, might want to consider tweaking the name to avoid confusion with the
popular NewsMap [<http://www.newsmap.jp>].

~~~
mhlakhani
That was my intention, as far as the concept went. I'll look into the data
issue as well, it was extracted from various places.

------
rmason
Poorly drawn US map detracts greatly from your excellent effort.

For example here's how the state of Michigan should look:

[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NvbQgmBVvV4/TyGBIIw0a5I/AAAAAAAAA5...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-NvbQgmBVvV4/TyGBIIw0a5I/AAAAAAAAA5w/GiBrMxvTAT8/s1600/1194984363325253051state_of_michigan_kevin__01.svg.png)

~~~
mhlakhani
I was using the map from <http://jvectormap.com/maps/countries/usa/>

I'll look into the fix, however. Thanks!

~~~
vog
I like the "Natural Earth" data sets very much, which I can really recommend:

<http://www.naturalearthdata.com/>

------
kjhughes
Suggestion: Rather than a "Go" button column, turn the newspaper names into
links to the newspaper sites.

~~~
benregn
I agree with that. My first instinct was to click the newspaper names, then I
noticed the 'Go' column.

------
anigbrowl
Nice. You need a new name, though: <http://newsmap.jp/>

~~~
therandomguy
That link triggered my anti-virus

------
jakejake
Cool! Great use of some client and server technologies. Makes me feel lazy for
boozing all weekend!

------
elliottcarlson
Looks nice - though I noticed one issue with my locality specifically; Staten
Island seems to just be "New York (Staten" in the database, and the one entry
is actually for Oneida NY, while the Staten Island Advance (silive.com) is
missing.

~~~
mhlakhani
The data was extracted from various sources, I haven't had a chance to verify
most of it since there's a lot to go through. I'll try fixing this entry
though.

~~~
code177
Would love to get some insight into how and where you did this, local news
isolation has been a real pain-point for me. Brilliant project, by the way -
very clean.

~~~
mhlakhani
I'd suggest looking into freely available online listings and writing a script
or two to extract the data out. BeautifulSoup (if you're using Python) helps
make it a nearly painless process in most cases.

------
mruflin
Nice!

Have you seen <http://newspapermap.com/>, which builds on
<http://www.google.com/fusiontables/Home/>?

------
kevinherron
It's got some incorrect data.

Sacramento's largest newspaper, the Sacramento Bee, is listed as a magazine.
Sacramento Magazine, on the flip-side, is listed as a newspaper.

~~~
baddox
Mexico, Missouri is listed as having a newspaper called the "Memphis
Democrat," which links to <http://www.monett-times.com/>. Moberly, Missouri
(interestingly, a nearby town) is listed as having Mexico's newspaper, the
Mexico Ledger, but that links to <http://www.monroecity.net/> (interestingly,
another nearby town) which is a dead link.

------
knes
Look, There's 2 France in your Map! :)
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/149780/shared/2france.jpg>

~~~
bjornd
This is a part of France, French Polynesia.

------
sharjeel
Very Nice! Would love to see some news snippets from the sources within the
page before landing on the actual site.

------
lajulajay
Great work. Clean UI. Would suggest a basic check on the news links ... I
tried a bunch that didn't work.

------
url2png
We'd love to hook you up with an account so you can integrate screenshots of
these urls.

------
etrain
Very cool - where are you getting your data (links, location, language, etc.)?

------
andye
nice work, clean ui, i am curious too about the data source. I also set up a
news web app too, with a facebook timeline: <http://www.popbuzz.me>

------
dcesiel
Someone deformed poor Michigan..

------
zalew
there are 2 Warsaws in Poland on your list: Warsaw and Warsaw-Varsovia

